# More on 3D TV.. and how your hd is "outdated" already...



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

Last night the NFL showed the game in 3D in Theaters around the country..

here is the comment on that..:
LEAGUE REALIZES THE POTENTIAL OF 3D BROADCASTS
Posted by Mike Florio on December 5, 2008, 9:15 a.m.

One of the more intriguing comments we’ve seen in the wake of Thursday night’s landmark broadcast to four U.S. theaters a live NFL game in stunning 3D relates to the NFL’s intended use of the technology.

“The NFL is committed to our current distribution partners,” said Howard Katz, the league’s senior V.P. of broadcasting and media operations, according to the Boston Globe. “I don’t think we have any intent of doing widespread distribution of our games into theaters or on a closed-circuit basis.”

Key word: “current.”

The “current” deals with FOX, CBS, NBC, and DirecTV run through 2011. ESPN’s $1.1 billion per year deal to broadcast the Monday night games expires after 2013.

So, yeah, the NFL knows not to undermine the television ratings by exporting 3D broadcasts to the local cineplexes for the next few years. But our guess is that, in the next round of broadcasting contracts, the NFL will reserve the ability to utilize the new technology on a limited basis, just as it has done with the eight regular-season games per year that are televised via the league-owned network. Then, if the league decides that it can ultimately make more money by supplementing the television deals with 3D broadcasts for which folks buy tickets, you can bet that the NFL will do it.

How could the NFL not do it? Once fans experience the 3D technology, they’ll be clamoring for it.

As to the 3D experience on Thursday night, here’s what Nancy Marapesse-Burrell of the Globe has to say: “Despite myriad technical issues, attributed to the satellite feed, the technology shows enormous potential. Once your eyes adjusted to the glasses, which didn’t take long, the visuals were stunning, the picture sharp, and when the graphics came up on the screen, you felt as if you could reach out and pluck them off with your fingers.”

Yeah, folks will be clamoring for it. And then the networks will begin clamoring for ways to allow folks to bring the technology into their homes.

And it’ll all happen sooner than you think.






and yesterday it was announced that the BCS and the Daytona 500 would both be televised in 3D as well.


its coming like a freight train.. its starting slow but when it gets up to speed, I wouldn't want to stand in front of it to stop it..

HD is already outdated before it has become consumer friendly price wise..


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I really think 3D will remain a gimmick due to needing glasses and the limited immesion it provides. Maybe one day with laser holograms, but I just don;t see it taking off now as a regular vewing experience.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to Tech Talk, for lack of a better place to put it. It's not really DIRECTV-related.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

bjlc said:


> its coming like a freight train.. its starting slow but when it gets up to speed, I wouldn't want to stand in front of it to stop it..
> 
> HD is already outdated before it has become consumer friendly price wise..


I can't help but be a bit skeptical of the freight train comment. My TV is 3D ready, just like ALL of this years RP DLPs, as well as some from earlier years, and even some models in other techs. But I'm waiting here with something to use it with. The problem isn't really in the displays... it's not all that hard to implement. The problem is getting the content. We're already sitting here waiting for DirecTV to open up some new HD channels, seems like we'd be a LONG way away from duplicate HD feeds for 2D and 3D. *IF* it starts to gain popularity, I could see them doing special event type broadcasts, but I think we're a long LONG way away from any major roll-out on a 24x7 broadcast basis. There's probably a much better chance in disc and/or downloadable content. You can buy 3D hardware/software now for a PC. Some of it will emulate 3D, but I think we'll need true natively captured 3D content for it to be impressive. And the HTPC market is such a niche, I can't imagine a huge library being made available just for that. There have been rumors of 3D updates for the PS3... THAT is probably the most likely way for it to get a foot into the average consumer's home. 3D is much bigger for gamers, because much of the content is inherently 3D capable. Getting a good selection of 3D video content is another matter.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Honestly, it's the glasses. Who wants to have to put on special glasses every time you watch TV? I know I won't, and I think the 3D tech is really cool. (Also, I wear glasses already, so the 3D glasses are a serious pain to use.)

I can see this as a niche event type of tech, but I don't see it mainstream until it exists where you can flip on the TV and not have to put on the glasses as well. In other words, when it is as simple as current TV, then it will be adopted by more than a few thousand people.


----------

